# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  مبرووووك عقرووووب 🔥🔥

## مصطفى منصور

*‏رسمياً الإتحاد السوداني يتسلّم بطاقة بكري المدينة "العقرب" ، ويعمل مجلس المريخ حالياً على إضافة إسم اللاعب للكشف الأفريقي ليصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة مع الفريق أفريقياً إبتداءً من الدور الأوّل . https://t.co/jFfmfSVR7d‎
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*اليوم شمس الدين في الرياضية 88.3 قال ما وصلت و الاتحاد وتحديداً التافه المخرف شداد معاكس المريخ ما داير يطلع مؤقتة
وبرضو الزفت شداد وقف اجراءات ضم الثلاثي المريخ ..قال ينتظروا استئناف التافه زيو الزنطور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------

